# Gaggia Classic or a De'Longhi EC680M Dedica



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I'm looking for my first espresso machine, and I'm currently torn between these two models.

Both are stainless Steel, and both are nice looking and get good reviews.

My gut says to get the Gaggia, it seems tried and tested and I have always wanted one, but want to be sure.

Thanks all.


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

get the classic. it'll save you buying one in x months time when this forum makes you hate your delonghi


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

cawfee said:


> get the classic. it'll save you buying one in x months time when this forum makes you hate your delonghi


Thanks for that. Only question is, are the De'longhis instant on, whereas the classic has a 15 minute warm up time?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

np123 said:


> Thanks for that. Only question is, are the De'longhis instant on, whereas the classic has a 15 minute warm up time?


If the 'instant on' feature is something that may steer you away from the Gaggia Classic it worth considering a simple timer plug to make it 'automated'.

The Classic is a machine that will take your farther in coffee than the De'Longhi by virtue of being very easy to modify, able to perform 'tricks' to achieve desired outcomes,

and in the right hands (hands that have suffered the experience of reiterative failure!), also used in conjunction with a decent grinder this machine can produce exceptional espresso.

Its somewhat of a gateway machine that can lead onto more dangerous things, you have been warned!!!


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> If the 'instant on' feature is something that may steer you away from the Gaggia Classic it worth considering a simple timer plug to make it 'automated'.
> 
> The Classic is a machine that will take your farther in coffee than the De'Longhi by virtue of being very easy to modify, able to perform 'tricks' to achieve desired outcomes,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice (and the warning!).

Happy I have made the right choice. I need to pick out a tamper and milk jug now, and then a grinder. All good things, just dont have a clue where to start!


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

np123 said:


> Thanks for the advice (and the warning!).
> 
> Happy I have made the right choice. I need to pick out a tamper and milk jug now, and then a grinder. All good things, just dont have a clue where to start!


Just keep reading the forums, you'll pick up loads of tips









I got my Classic about 18 mths ago & have only recently updated it with a Rancillio steam arm (£20) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Modified-Rancilio-Silvia-Steam-Gaggia/dp/B00MZA8OVU/ref=pd_cp_kh_1, as the stock Gaggia wand just creates a lot of bubbles (in my experience).

I have a Iberital MC2 grinder waiting under the Christmas tree, so I'll be able to experiment with fresh beans.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a Delonghi before I discovered the forum. It only cost me fifty quid as it was last year's model. Full price would have been £130 and knowing what I know now that would have been an expensive mistake. Tiny little pressurised basket that only a plastic tamper will fit, rubbish steamer etc. Don't be fooled by "instant on", a Classic will 'work' almost instantly (once boiler is up to temp), but benefits from allowing the group to heat up thoroughly. With a Delonghi the quality is so bad you won't really gain anything by allowing a longer warm-up, hence 'instant on'. The Classic isn't perfect but is capable of much better results. It may lead to upgradeitis in the fulness of time though.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Got the classic in the end, and I love it. Thanks for all your help everyone.

Been using the standard pressurised basket and getting on ok with it, but to be fair I havent tried anything else.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Also, its now opened my eyes to the need for grinder so that I can control every aspect of it. Already had one coffee purchase pre ground be too coarse, and one just right, so now its opened up a new purchase! Gateway devices, definitely!


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I highly recommend getting to a point where you can safely use a non-pressurised or even LS basket. The difference for me is a million miles, particularly in terms of consistent results.


----------

